# Whats the Galaxy Leo then?



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I know on gazs thread he said they dont exist, but the link on there takes you to a forum which has a picture of what Tremper is calling a GALAXY.
It looks like some sort of Super Snow with yellow spot. 
So what is it????

Ive hatched snows with paradox yellow spots before.











Phil


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/666941-galaxy-new-leopard-gecko-morph.html

Most of it's covered here.......


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tremper has now admitted that there was the Snow gene in the group and these geckos are in fact what everyone knew.... Super Snow Eclipses.
Well he's still claiming they are a variation of the combo, but we will have to see what he releases them as....


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/666941-galaxy-new-leopard-gecko-morph.html
> 
> Most of it's covered here.......


Cheers


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

sam12345 said:


> Tremper has now admitted that there was the Snow gene in the group and these geckos are in fact what everyone knew.... Super Snow Eclipses.
> Well he's still claiming they are a variation of the combo, but we will have to see what he releases them as....


When i first saw it i thought super snow eclipse.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The "Galaxy" is nothing more than a Talbino eclipse super snow(with paradox color). 
The correct trade name and was given this name about a year an a half back, Is a Total eclipse(Trempers have paradox color).


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

gazz said:


> The "Galaxy" is nothing more than a Talbino eclipse super snow(with paradox color).
> The correct trade name and was given this name about a year an a half back, Is a Total eclipse(Trempers have paradox color).


 so your saying its a super raptor essentially?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MP reptiles said:


> so your saying its a super raptor essentially?


Well ya! sort off, 

But "Super RAPTOR" don't exsist either, There Talbino eclipse super snow, There's nothing Patternless reverse striped or Orange about a so called "Super RAPTOR". Because of the Super snow patterning it's dominant over other body patterns apart from Blizzard and Patternless.

(Dark)Talbino eclipse super snow.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ye ok cheers but ye i get what you mean about super raptor but if people want to call it that then they will believe they are right and then you come up with the smart answers : )


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

gazz said:


> The "Galaxy" is nothing more than a Talbino eclipse super snow(with paradox color).
> The correct trade name and was given this name about a year an a half back, Is a Total eclipse(Trempers have paradox color).





MP reptiles said:


> so your saying its a super raptor essentially?





gazz said:


> Well ya! sort off,
> 
> But "Super RAPTOR" don't exsist either, There Talbino eclipse super snow, There's nothing Patternless reverse striped or Orange about a so called "Super RAPTOR". Because of the Super snow patterning it's dominant over other body patterns apart from Blizzard and Patternless.
> 
> ...





MP reptiles said:


> ye ok cheers but ye i get what you mean about super raptor but if people want to call it that then they will believe they are right and then you come up with the smart answers : )


That's all well and good - but the 'Galaxy' is not Tremper albino. :whistling2:

It's Supersnow eclipse......
So not even 'Super Raptor'.


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> That's all well and good - but the 'Galaxy' is not Tremper albino. :whistling2:
> 
> It's Supersnow eclipse......
> So not even 'Super Raptor'.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Gazz said:


> The "Galaxy" is nothing more than a *Talbino* eclipse super snow(with paradox color). The correct trade name and was given this name about a year an a half back, Is a Total eclipse(Trempers have paradox color).


Sorry peeps some reason i put Talbino here for some reason.

Should read.

The "Galaxy" is nothing more than a Eclipse super snow(with paradox color). The correct trade name and was given this name about a year an a half back, Is a Total eclipse(Trempers have paradox color).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Red One said:


> That's all well and good - but the 'Galaxy' is not Tremper albino. :whistling2:
> 
> It's Supersnow eclipse......
> So not even 'Super Raptor'.


Your right i ,made a type error in post #6, Late night :whistling2:. 
Total eclipse is basically the non-Talbino version of the So called "Super RAPTOR".


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

gazz said:


> Your right i ,made a type error in post #6, Late night :whistling2:.
> Total eclipse is basically the non-Talbino version of the So called "Super RAPTOR".


:2thumb:

We all make mistakes Gazz......
:whistling2:


----------



## CheribumStar (3 mo ago)

Could you combine a super snow to a radar then since there's no trmper. Maybe a super snow radar x radar


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

CheribumStar said:


> Could you combine a super snow to a radar then since there's no trmper. Maybe a super snow radar x radar


So do you get some sort of reward for dredging up old posts? 
It is likely to reduce traffic to the forum, if so many posts are outdated/disconnected……….


----------

